# cache di ccache

## Ibanez-RgX

Ciao ragazzi sapete dove viene salvata la cache di ccache? In /var/tmp/portage x caso?

Vorrei saperlo perchè così gli assegno una partzione apposita  :Very Happy: 

Grazie 

Ciao

----------

## Ginko

la cache directory puo' essere definita tramite la

variabile di ambiente CCACHE_DIR.

--Gianluca

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

E' una variabile d'ambiente o devo definirla all'interno di make.conf?

Un echo $CCACHE_DIR non mi restituisce nulla

----------

## Ginko

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> E' una variabile d'ambiente o devo definirla all'interno di make.conf?
> 
> Un echo $CCACHE_DIR non mi restituisce nulla

 

Devi settarla nell'ambiente dove fai partire ccache. La puoi mettere nel .profile dell'utente oppure 

in /etc/profile nel qul caso la variabile e' comune a tutti gli utenti del sistema.

Non dimenticare di dare 

```
source ~/.profile (o source /etc/profile)
```

dopo aver editato il file.

--Gianluca

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Grazie mille dopo provo

----------

## IgaRyu

di default comunque in /var/tmp/ccache

----------

